# Howl (Hat or Cowl) - Free pattern from ME



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Six balls of Noro Silk Garden were gifted to me via Freecycle. This is my first use of two of them.

This cute accessory can be worn either as a hat or a cowl. So I'm calling it a "Howl." It's my version of a "messy bun" or "ponytail hat". I first knitted this years ago because I've had long hair for most of my life. And since the "messy bun" or "ponytail hat" has had a popularity revival lately, I thought I would share this as a free pattern on Ravelry. There have been many, many messy bun patterns on Ravelry in the past year, but probably none exactly like mine. This is a bottom-up-to-crown (hat) or top-down (cowl). Enjoy!

It's my gift to you. You may download the free pattern from my Ravelry store here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/howl-6


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you! It's great!


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

That is so neat! Thank you for the pattern. I know my granddaughter would just love this. Great idea for Christmas -- gift for all ages! Thank you!! Sandi


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

How kind of you - I'm off to download the pattern right now!


----------



## ladybugdaydreams (Jan 2, 2017)

Very clever ????


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Excellent idea! Thank you for offering it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you so much! I love your 'Howl'.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks Kimmy. You are always so generous and so darn cute. I love this idea and it may end up being a life saver gift in a pinch. I've over extended myself by thinking I can whip up a bunch of sweaters this year, but when I start to panic, I'll have your great pattern to fall back on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much Kimmyz! That is so cute and clever.


kimmyz said:


> Six balls of Noro Silk Garden were gifted to me via Freecycle. This is my first use of two of them.
> 
> This cute accessory can be worn either as a hat or a cowl. So I'm calling it a "Howl." It's my version of a "messy bun" or "ponytail hat". I first knitted this years ago because I've had long hair for most of my life. And since the "messy bun" or "ponytail hat" has had a popularity revival lately, I thought I would share this as a free pattern on Ravelry. There have been many, many messy bun patterns on Ravelry in the past year, but probably none exactly like mine. This is a bottom-up-to-crown (hat) or top-down (cowl). Enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

kimmyz said:


> Six balls of Noro Silk Garden were gifted to me via Freecycle. This is my first use of two of them.
> 
> This cute accessory can be worn either as a hat or a cowl. So I'm calling it a "Howl." It's my version of a "messy bun" or "ponytail hat". I first knitted this years ago because I've had long hair for most of my life. And since the "messy bun" or "ponytail hat" has had a popularity revival lately, I thought I would share this as a free pattern on Ravelry. There have been many, many messy bun patterns on Ravelry in the past year, but probably none exactly like mine. This is a bottom-up-to-crown (hat) or top-down (cowl). Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this free pattern. It's very beautiful and looks great on you.


----------



## sewgood4d (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you so much , I was wondering what to make my grand and great granddaughters for Christmas. You are a life saver, again thank you for your generosity !!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you!! What a lovely--creative pattern.
It looks so nice! Great job!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

How cute is that! Thank you for sharing your wonderful pattern :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you, so kind of you ????


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

thank you for this pattern....it is so versatile.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you for your generosity! Wonderful ppattern!


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Thank you! ???? Will use my Norm Silk Garden for this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That looks great. . . :sm24:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

How cute is that! Your knitting always looks like FUN. :sm24:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Fabulous. What a great idea. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a lovely pattern and it looks fabulous on you. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful hat!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I have added it to my library.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic work. :sm24:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, awesome!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

How clever is that. Looks great on you too. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you so much. This is awesome.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So versatile. Thanks


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

love the howl. what a great pattern, thank you so much!


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you. This is ideally for my daughter


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow that beautiful two in one Howl love the colors too perfect gift Thank you


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing pattern, very nice


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> Thank you! It's great!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!! That's great.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

lovely pattern, thank you for sharing your pattern with us


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Beautiful, thank you.
I can see as a small bag too!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I was about to start a search for a hat suitable for my great niece, who has long, curly hair, and this will do very nicely. Thank you so much.


----------



## Ursula62 (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome idea. I hope to get one on the needles soon. Thanks for the gift.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Clever idea, thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## kmathur (May 28, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I sent you a message on ravelry - from needles2unme.


----------



## MyDogHasFleece (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks!! My granddaughters will LOVE this...


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

What a great idea! Thanks.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Love your pattern and your cute pictures!  I've saved to my favorites in Ravelry.

I do have one question---the pattern in Rav lists the yarn for the pattern as Aran weight. However in the pattern, you mention using DK....? I'm a little confused by this, as you say worsted might be too heavy. I know I can search it to try to get same gauge, but if I'm shopping/stash-diving for another yarn to use aside from Noro, what weight of yarn should I get? Thanks much!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you so much. I happen to have Noro Silk Garden too.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for your gift. It is always fun to see you and what you are up to.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you so much. I plan to knit this hat as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

What a neat idea!!!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

How clever and thank you.

Linda


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you. Very clever and useful accessory.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

LOVE THE CONCEPT OF A COWL TURNING INTO A HAT. THANKS FOR THE PATTERN.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

What a great design! Thanks for sharing. (And I like your photo Anemone Hat too!)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you, that's great


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

My granddaughters will be Howling with delight when I make these for them for the coming winter.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Aren't you clever! This is really fun. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Shintoga (Apr 8, 2014)

Gorgeous yarn, and this might sound weird but that second photo looks like something out of a Renaissance painting (Girl with the Pearl Earring maybe, but looking the wrong way!)
I saved the pattern to my Favourites


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern! It's perfect for anyone. Now if I just had some Noro.....


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely- thank you!


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you! I have downloaded and am thinking about what yarn I will use from my stash. Great pattern for gifting, too.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank You  Love it!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Than You! This is so kind!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Great, thank you!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank You! This is so kind!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Big thank you for this pattern, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

this is amazing! - great job! thank you so much for making it available for free - lovely!!!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you very much, I love it!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you , it is very pretty.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Kimmyz???????? have downloaded the pattern and will convert it for machine knitting???? Of course I'll also knit by hand.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Great pattern, thank you for sharing.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you so much! This will be a perfect gift for my DIL - she has long hair, wears it in a ponytail, so I will probably knit two, so she can wear both at the same time!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Thank you very much...that is a beautiful pattern and free ?.....what a gift.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you, it is very nice, and just what I need!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Thanks to all for your wonderful comments here and on Ravelry. I was amazed that my pattern made it halfway up the "Top 20" list of patterns on Ravelry yesterday. Over 1300 downloads so far on Ravelry. It will be fun to see all the FOs. I'm going to include the links to video tutorials in the pattern just in case the PDF links don't work for some people.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

nicely done!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Apparently I got interrupted during my KP post yesterday and did not complete it! Go to my Ravelry project page for the video tutorial links which may be helpful:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/howl

Links are in the Notes section.

Although I used Noro Silk Garden yarn, you can use any DK yarn or probably even sport weight. I would not use worsted or aran weight for this project because you need to achieve a drapey fabric. The Noro Silk Garden is rated "Aran ?" on Ravelry. However, I disagree with that. The strands vary from very thin to thicker, but overall, it results in a drapey fabric when using the needle sizes recommended in my pattern. As a substitute, you may use this yarn which is rated as "DK" (and as of this date, it's on sale):

https://www.deramores.com/products/scheepjes-secret-garden?variant=34670587783

Thanks again for all your kind comments!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks great as a cowl. Thanks for the pattern. :sm24:


----------



## RosalieJ78 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

